# No boat ramp helper



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

A little something that will make loading on a sand bar or the beach easy


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*pics*

it works great , got it from northern


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Interesting. I'd like to see that in action


----------



## slimjim1987 (Mar 1, 2013)

What is it called? I couldn't find it on Northern under the winches.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I don't know for sure, But the Giant ones we had in the US Navy were called a windlass.
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200588483_200588483


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I can see that helping you to retrieve your boat/trailer, but how is it going to help to launch it?

Plus, for $700, why not just use a chain and pull it with the truck?


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

that is kool looking


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Dtrojcak said:


> I can see that helping you to retrieve your boat/trailer, but how is it going to help to launch it?
> 
> Plus, for $700, why not just use a chain and pull it with the truck?


no help launching but you can keep your trailer out off the water loading with some added rollers . A loaded trailer in some waters will sink down a bit and a little spin in the sand sometimes aint to good . I drag the boat to me and up on the trailer with it.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

P said:


> no help launching but you can keep your trailer out off the water loading with some added rollers . A loaded trailer in some waters will sink down a bit and a little spin in the sand sometimes aint to good . I drag the boat to me and up on the trailer with it.


So, you're able to launch your boat in the sand and drive away with an empty trailer, but if you try to drive away with loaded trailer you get stuck?
That would make sense to me if that was the situation.

But you could still buy a decent winch for $700 with a lot more power that could be used to get your truck unstuck. Or get a chain long enough to allow your truck to stay on solid ground and pull the trailer.

I'm not trying to argue, just trying to picture the scenario in my head.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

I have other uses for the winch it goes for another application and 1 sand bar I launch on is 100' or more to good ground that's a lot of chain and a lot of work for a lazy person a long rope is lighter and easier to deal with. Yea its not that strong but works fine for what I need it for.


----------

